# Santa's Tropical Vacation Door



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are pictures of my door from our contest at work:


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Another department blatantly stole my idea. And then spelled Buffett wrong...and the icy cold beer they left the judges for a bribe - weren't twist off and they didn't leave a bottle opener. When a bottle opener was snuck out, it was a wee bit too small to open the bottles. Ah, karma... Anyway, their door...









and close up


----------

